
Scaling Clojure Web Apps with Google AppEngine - icey
http://www.infoq.com/articles/deadline-clojure-appengine
======
mark_l_watson
That was an interesting interview. I starting reading the Clojure related
material on the Freiheit blog a while back - very interesting approach to
doing business. Their 'The Deadline'is also pretty cool. It sounds like they
use a production baed expert system to trigger agent advice on your to-do list
items.

